# [Client ftp] pas trop ardu pour débutant linux

## christophe charron

Bonjour,

je découvre gentoo car j'ai loué un serveur dédié "Release 2" chez OVH.

Bien que débutant sous Linux, il me faut déjà (surtout) faire des sauvegardes. Je recherche donc un client ftp, exploitable en ligne de commande depuis gentoo pour déposer mes sauvegardes, parcourir le serveur ftp, créer et supprimer des répertoires, des fichiers sur ce serveur ftp. Or, je n'ai rien trouvé !! 

Je vous serai donc très reconnaissant, si vous pouviez me donner des pistes qui me permettraient de trouver un client ftp pas trop ardu à mettre en oeuvre.

----------

## Oupsman

Perso j'utilise ce code :

```

#!/bin/bash

#Backup sur le serveur FTP OVH dédié à notre serveur

DATE=`date +%y%m%d`

{

# Paramètres FTP

FTP_HOST="ftpback-xxxxx.ovh.net"

FTP_USER="nsxxxxx.ovh.net"

FTP_PASS="xxxxx"

# Répertoire temporaire sur le serveur

TMP_DIR="/home/backup/tmp"

# User à créer avec les grants sur SELECT, LOCK TABLES et SHOW DATABASES

USER_MYSQL="root"

PASS_MYSQL="xxxxxxxxxx"

#Récupération des fichiers de plus de 3 jours

cd $TMP_DIR

LIST_FIC=`find . -ctime +2|sed 's/\.\///g'| tr '\n' ' ' `

# Suppression en local des fichiers

echo "`date +%H%M%S`| On va virer $LIST_FIC de $TMP_DIR et du site FTP"

cd $TMP_DIR

for file in $LIST_FIC ; do

        echo "`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S`| Suppresion de $TMP_DIR/$file"

        rm $file

        echo "`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S`| Suppression de $file du site FTP"

        echo "user $FTP_USER $FTP_PASS

        delete $file

        bye " | ftp -i -n $FTP_HOST

done

for rep in `ls /home | egrep -v "backup|mysql|run|lost+found"` ; do

        echo "`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S`| Sauvegarde de $rep"

        tar cvjf $TMP_DIR/$rep.$DATE.tbz /home/$rep > /dev/null 2>&1

done

cd /var/lib/mysql

for db in `find . -maxdepth 1 -type d | sed "s|\./||g"` ; do

        echo "`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S`| Dump de $db"

        date

        mysqldump -u $USER_MYSQL --password=$PASS_MYSQL $db | gzip -c > /home/ba

ckup/tmp/$db.$DATE.sql.gz

done

for file in `ls $TMP_DIR/*$DATE*` ; do

        echo "`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S`| Envoi par FTP de $file"

        ncftpput -u $FTP_USER -p $FTP_PASS $FTP_HOST / $file

done

} > /home/backup/log/backup_$DATE.log 2>&1

# Envoi par mail du log de backup

cat /home/backup/log/backup_$DATE.log | mailx -s "Sauvegarde du jour $DATE" <monemail>

```

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

T'as pas du chercher énormement, un simple emerge -S ftp (ou eix -S ftp) t'en retourne plein, suffit de filtrer les résultats ensuite...

Sinon perso, je te conseille net-ftp/lftp, qui est très pratique en ligne de commande, qui supporte le sftp aussi, et qui est, parait-il, le seul client capable de crypter le canal des data pour le ftps  :Wink: 

----------

## christophe charron

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Perso j'utilise ce code :
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Merci pour cet exemple. Comme je le disais, je débute, je vais donc d'abord étudier les différentes commandes abordées dans votre script avant de me lancer. Mais cela va grandement m'aider.

----------

## christophe charron

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut et bienvenue !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

Mes plus humbles excuses ... Je n'ai plus l'habitude de lire les conventions des forums et c'est un tort. Merci de m'avoir remis dans le droit chemin

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as pas du chercher énormement, un simple emerge -S ftp (ou eix -S ftp) t'en retourne plein, suffit de filtrer les résultats ensuite...
> 
> 

 

Oui, bien sûr, il suffit de trier les résultats. Mais encore faut-il avoir les billes pour faire un choix pertinent, ce qui était la partie sous-jacente et subliminale de ma question ...

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon perso, je te conseille net-ftp/lftp, qui est très pratique en ligne de commande, qui supporte le sftp aussi, et qui est, parait-il, le seul client capable de crypter le canal des data pour le ftps 

 

haha et bien en voila des arguments de poids... Je m'en vais aller explorer cette piste. Merci

----------

## Uggy

 *christophe charron wrote:*   

> Je recherche donc un client ftp, exploitable en ligne de commande depuis gentoo pour déposer mes sauvegardes, parcourir le serveur ftp, créer et supprimer des répertoires, des fichiers sur ce serveur ftp. 

 

cftp - Comfortable FTP, a full-screen FTP client running on ASCII-terminals

----------

## Koboneil

Il y a aussi yafc qui semble convenir à tes besoins.

----------

## Oupsman

Quand on dit exploitable en ligne de commande, ca ne veut pas dire exploitable dans un terminal. Ca veut dire que le client ne doit pas avoir d'interface ncurses. Le but est d'exploiter le client FTP en question dans un script pour sauvegarder un dédié OVH sur l'espace de backup FTP associé.

La construction :

```

        echo "user $FTP_USER $FTP_PASS

        delete $file

        bye " | ftp -i -n $FTP_HOST 

```

permet d'exploiter le client FTP de base dans un script en lui passant les commandes. Je m'en sers tout le temps personnellement.

----------

## Bapt

Dans ces cas la moi je propose zsh !!!

Bah oui y a le modules zftp qui est super pratique  :Smile: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

je plussoie pour lftp !

couleurs, auto-completion, facile à prendre en main toussa. Vraiment très sympa.

----------

